# Wheel brush info



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

Do you have a picture and more info on 'C & S Metal Free Wheel Brush'?

:thumb:


----------



## tribs (Jun 18, 2007)

richie.guy said:


> Do you have a picture and more info on 'C & S Metal Free Wheel Brush'?
> 
> :thumb:


I'm looking for info on this too. Is it similar to the polishing company brushes? I'm ready to make an order and was thinking about maybe adding one to the list.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

It is the same as the polishing company. We have one left and once its gone its gone as there are no more. 

Johnny


----------

